# ¿Cómo aprovechar la guerra? Busquemos oportunidades.



## derepen (24 Feb 2022)

¿Acciones rusas? ¿Alguien conoce algo que pueda recuperarse sin problemas cuando acabe todo este lío?

Estaba mirando el VIX para entrar en corto. 

EN cuanto a los índices hasta que no se relaje esto no me fío. 

¿Alguna idea?


----------



## LionelHutz (24 Feb 2022)

En un conflicto de bloques, no recomiendo invertir en el terreno del enemigo. Nunca sabes quien va a confiscar qué.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Acciones rusas? ¿Alguien conoce algo que pueda recuperarse sin problemas cuando acabe todo este lío?
> 
> Estaba mirando el VIX para entrar en corto.
> 
> ...



Toda empresa estratégica o en (mas o menos) monopolio.


----------



## paketazo (24 Feb 2022)




----------



## Paradise_man (24 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Acciones rusas? ¿Alguien conoce algo que pueda recuperarse sin problemas cuando acabe todo este lío?
> 
> Estaba mirando el VIX para entrar en corto.
> 
> ...



Yo he comprado a 27$ LKOD por ejemplo....empresa de petróleo, buen dividendo y con perspectiva para recuperarse


----------



## bralmu (24 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> En un conflicto de bloques, no recomiendo invertir en el terreno del enemigo. Nunca sabes quien va a confiscar qué.



No creo que lleguemos a eso, no?

Tal vez se congelan las cuentas, carteras y propiedades de los oligarcas rusos y bielorrusos, pero confiscarlas y subastarlas como si fuesen terroristas creo que no se ha hecho nunca.


----------



## kurwo (24 Feb 2022)

Algo fuera de las big tech? Criptos también se puede meter un bocadito... Más empresas disruptoras, con crecimiento asegurado y cuasimonopolios no se me ocurren


----------



## asiqué (24 Feb 2022)

paketazo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 956294



Hay acciones mas caras de esas empresas







Por lo que se son todas Ukras


----------



## curvilineo (24 Feb 2022)

Petróleo y gas.


----------



## HaCHa (24 Feb 2022)

Comprad futuros de trigo, idiotas.


----------



## curvilineo (24 Feb 2022)

Aluminio y trigo


----------



## asakopako (24 Feb 2022)

Yo no tengo mucha idea de bolsa pero en otro hilo uno soltó que en tiempo de crisis hay que invertir en cosas que puedas romper a martillazos. A lo mejor es un poco exagerado pero me parece correcto invertir en cosas tangibles. Lo que no lo voy a dejar en el banco para que se lo merienden las lagartas.


----------



## asiqué (24 Feb 2022)

Creo que la mejor inversion es comprar unas banderas rusas.
Para que cuando lleguen a mi barrio poner una en el balcon, otra en la furgo…
Quien sabe igual invierto en unas de la antigua URSS… quien sabe…


----------



## LionelHutz (24 Feb 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> No creo que lleguemos a eso, no?
> 
> Tal vez se congelan las cuentas, carteras y propiedades de los oligarcas rusos y bielorrusos, pero confiscarlas y subastarlas como si fuesen terroristas creo que no se ha hecho nunca.



Yo que se. Tambien habia mucha gente (entre ellos el youtuber oscar vara) que decian que Rusia solo iba a escenificar, para conseguir un acuerdo.
Luego decian que solo donetsk y lugansk... Ahora que solo Ucrania y guerra convencional limitada, con algunas sanciones limitadas. Pues habra que ver.

No descartes ataques ciberneticos rusos suficientemente duros como para que alguien se caliente mas de la cuenta.


----------



## nyyrikki (24 Feb 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> No creo que lleguemos a eso, no?
> 
> Tal vez se congelan las cuentas, carteras y propiedades de los oligarcas rusos y bielorrusos, pero confiscarlas y subastarlas como si fuesen terroristas creo que no se ha hecho nunca.



pues por mucho menos mira como le tocaron los cojones a Xiami hace no mucho

Por otra parte, muchas de esas acciones rusas son ADRs y GDRs, que no son realmente acciones como las entendemos. Quizas alguien con conocimientos del tema nos podria explicar lo que ello supone (yo no lo tengo claro,y para decir una tonteria, no digo nada)


----------



## bralmu (24 Feb 2022)

La bolsa de Moscú



Tal vez los rusos (ricos) están comprando de rebajas mientras los extranjeros venden por miedo a una confiscación.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Hay acciones mas caras de esas empresas
> Ver archivo adjunto 956574
> Ver archivo adjunto 956575
> Ver archivo adjunto 956576
> ...



Joder...


----------



## Epsilon69 (24 Feb 2022)

Lo mejor es invertir en funerarias y en fábricas de ataúdes.


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (24 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Toda empresa estratégica o en (mas o menos) monopolio.



¿Pueden deslistarlas o congelarlas por sanción?¿que pasaría en ese caso con los dividendos?


----------



## Beborn (24 Feb 2022)

Ves caro Google, Microsoft (y no has mencionado Apple que quizas tambien lo pienses?) pero te metes en FB de cabeza en cuanto tuvo una caida para hormigas post-resultados a 290 y seguiste cavando el hoyo a 240 y 200.

Y te avisamos todos los del foro lo que iba a pasar con FB.

Todo en orden.


----------



## Beborn (24 Feb 2022)

Un dia contare las veces que abres la boca para soltar PER, la palabra magica con la que zanjas todo en este foro. Te repites mas que el ajo.

Posiblemente lleve mas años invirtiendo en bolsa que los que tu llevas de vida post adolescente.

La diferencia es que yo no voy ni fardando en este ni otros foros, ni diciendo a lo que entro o salgo, en definitiva, no voy haciendo el ridiculo como tu haces.

Disfruta tus PER


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Feb 2022)

Beborn dijo:


> Ves caro Google, Microsoft (y no has mencionado Apple que quizas tambien lo pienses?) pero te metes en FB de cabeza en cuanto tuvo una caida para hormigas post-resultados a 290 y seguiste cavando el hoyo a 240 y 200.
> 
> Y te avisamos todos los del foro lo que iba a pasar con FB.
> 
> Todo en orden.



Creo que te equivocas de usuario, pues por el momento no tengo nada en FB. He mencionado que empezaba a tentarme pero nada mas.


----------



## Beborn (24 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas de usuario, pues por el momento no tengo nada en FB. He mencionado que empezaba a tentarme pero nada mas.



Estoy respondiendo a Epiphany.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Feb 2022)

Beborn dijo:


> Estoy respondiendo a Epiphany.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 956702



Perdona las molestias. Es que acababa de hablar de Google, Apple, etc...y creía que me respondías a mi pero sin citarme.

Tengo a varios en ignorados por motivos diversos.

Acepta mis disculpas.


----------



## Beborn (24 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Perdona las molestias. Es que acababa de hablar de Google, Apple, etc...y creía que me respondías a mi pero sin citarme.
> 
> Tengo a varios en ignorados por motivos diversos.
> 
> Acepta mis disculpas.



Nada hombre. Sin problemas.

Este foro deberia mostrar algun indicador de que la respuesta es a un forero ignorado o algo asi. Es muy confuso, me ha pasado a mi tambien varias veces y tengo que entrar en modo incognito para cerciorarme.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Feb 2022)

The Cake is a Lie dijo:


> ¿Pueden deslistarlas o congelarlas por sanción?¿que pasaría en ese caso con los dividendos?



Si. Ámbas cosas pueden ocurrir.

A mi solo me ha pasado en espacios cortos de tiempo, como aquel de China Mobile, así que no te sabría decir lo que pasaría con los dividendos y no quiero hablar de algo que yo mismo no haya experimentado, que cada broker tiene su historia.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Feb 2022)

Beborn dijo:


> Nada hombre. Sin problemas.
> 
> Este foro deberia mostrar algun indicador de que la respuesta es a un forero ignorado o algo asi. Es muy confuso, me ha pasado a mi tambien varias veces y tengo que entrar en modo incognito para cerciorarme.



Muchas gracias.

Y aprovechando que el tajo pasa por pisuerga, el PER es solamente un indicativo. Además, un PER alto es lógico dependiendo de la empresa y también del momento. El PER te vale para empezar a mirar mas la empresa, pero poco mas.

Yo personalmente prefiero empezar por el moat, y fijarme mucho en la deuda y el cashflow, incluso mas que en los earnings. Pero ese soy yo.

Al final las empresas te cuentan una historia y hay que prestar atención a todos los personajes.


----------



## element (24 Feb 2022)

He vendido de WISDOMTREE ETC GOLD A1DCTK, He pillado alguna cosa del DAX y un ETF de Eurpa del Este ex-Rusia. Pero de momento sólo la puntita, no sabemos todavía hasta dónde podemos llegar.

Es mejor perder oportunidades que quedarse pillada mientras las mejores oportunidades pasan por delante de tu nariz.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Feb 2022)

element dijo:


> He vendido de WISDOMTREE ETC GOLD A1DCTK, He pillado alguna cosa del DAX y un ETF de Eurpa del Este ex-Rusia. Pero de momento sólo la puntita, no sabemos todavía hasta dónde podemos llegar.
> 
> Es mejor perder oportunidades que quedarse pillada mientras las mejores oportunidades pasan por delante de tu nariz.



Mejor aún es hacerse con una lista de las empresas en las que te gustaría entrar y cuando éstas llegan al precio al cual tu gustaría verlas meterte de cabeza en ellas.


----------



## ueee3 (24 Feb 2022)

Exacto, el otro día te vi cómo despreciabas a uno por sólo fijarse en el PER (yo también le dije que eso de considerar PER alto tener 20 y pico en una tecnológica y síntoma de descalabro inminente era erróneo). Pero podrías decirnos cómo las valoras tú aunque sea a grosso modo, no?


----------



## ueee3 (24 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> En un conflicto de bloques, no recomiendo invertir en el terreno del enemigo. Nunca sabes quien va a confiscar qué.



La verdad es que esto me da miedo. Que decidieran robarte todas las acciones que tuvieras en empresas rusas.


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Feb 2022)

Mi última operación


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Mi última operación
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 957128



Vendidas a 5 USD


----------



## derepen (24 Feb 2022)

curvilineo dijo:


> Aluminio y trigo



Interesante.

Sí, por favor. 



Paradise_man dijo:


> Vendidas a 5 USD



¿Puedes poner la próxima?


----------



## Paradise_man (24 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Interesante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja alguna pondré pero es que esa la vi de putisima madre....a punto de caramelo vamos


----------



## D_M (25 Feb 2022)

En largo:
Oro
Plata
SQQQ
Brent Oil
Wheat

En corto:
EURUSD
Rublo
BTC


----------



## frankie83 (25 Feb 2022)

bralmu dijo:


> No creo que lleguemos a eso, no?
> 
> Tal vez se congelan las cuentas, carteras y propiedades de los oligarcas rusos y bielorrusos, pero confiscarlas y subastarlas como si fuesen terroristas creo que no se ha hecho nunca.



muchas cosas hicieron recientemente que no se habían hecho antes, si aun no te basta...


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> En largo:
> Oro
> Plata
> SQQQ
> ...



Estar en corto al BTC es una mala opción....Rusia ha legalizado las cryptos para evadir sanciones....


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (25 Feb 2022)

A nivel fundamental no están caras. Amz, Goog, Tsla, Msft siguen siendo buenas inv a largo plazo.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (25 Feb 2022)

Insanity on Wall St


So Russia invades Ukraine and stocks go UP. Why? Because the hedge funds that rule the market care about one thing and one thing only, keeping t…




alexberenson.substack.com




Free money


----------



## LionelHutz (25 Feb 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> La verdad es que esto me da miedo. Que decidieran robarte todas las acciones que tuvieras en empresas rusas.



¡o chinas!


----------



## LionelHutz (25 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo que te equivocas de usuario, pues por el momento no tengo nada en FB. He mencionado que empezaba a tentarme pero nada mas.



Se que no eres de indices, pero ¿recomendarias algun ETF que no tenga China ni Rusia?

¿Tienes actualmente posiciones en esos paises?

Por supuesto, no estas obligado a responder.


----------



## D_M (25 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Estar en corto al BTC es una mala opción....Rusia ha legalizado las cryptos para evadir sanciones....



Eso es una chorrada, no las van a poder evitar y de pasarse a cripto para evitar sanciones, ya se habrían anticipado hace tiempo. Aun de ser como tu dices, los gobiernos entonces si que se pondrían las pilas para regular mucho más las cripto.
La realidad es que BTC está correlacionado con la bolsa, y la bolsa va a seguir cayendo por mucho tiempo.


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Eso es una chorrada, no las van a poder evitar y de pasarse a cripto para evitar sanciones, ya se habrían anticipado hace tiempo. Aun de ser como tu dices, los gobiernos entonces si que se pondrían las pilas para regular mucho más las cripto.
> La realidad es que BTC está correlacionado con la bolsa, y la bolsa va a seguir cayendo por mucho tiempo.



No solamente está correlacionado con las bolsas sino también con el uso de estas cryptos, vamos el volumen.... Eso tampoco hay que olvidarlo....
Ya veremos cómo se desarrolla todo


----------



## D_M (25 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> No solamente está correlacionado con las bolsas sino también con el uso de estas cryptos, vamos el volumen.... Eso tampoco hay que olvidarlo....
> Ya veremos cómo se desarrolla todo



Yo holdeo a muerte, mi posición en corto con BTC quiero decir, aunque ahora mismo esté en rojo.


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Yo holdeo a muerte, mi posición en corto con BTC quiero decir, aunque ahora mismo esté en rojo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 957728



Ufff a ver....


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Se que no eres de indices, pero ¿recomendarias algun ETF que no tenga China ni Rusia?
> 
> ¿Tienes actualmente posiciones en esos paises?
> 
> Por supuesto, no estas obligado a responder.



Gracias por la deferencia.

Para ETFs métete en algo global y te quitas de problemas. Por ejemplo:
- Amundi SP500
- Lyxor o Amundi Nasdaq 100
- Lyxor core stoxx europe 600

En Rusia tengo las siguientes dividenderas:
- Gazprom
- Mobile Telesystems
- Polymetal

En China tengo las siguientes dividenderas:
- Ping An insurance
- Tencent
- China Mobile
- Lenovo
- HKBN
- Taiwan Semiporn (ADR)


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (25 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Hay acciones mas caras de esas empresas
> Ver archivo adjunto 956574
> Ver archivo adjunto 956575
> Ver archivo adjunto 956576
> ...



Es guapa pero se le ha ido la mano con la cirugia, va a parecer una muñeca hinchable a este paso


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (25 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Hay acciones mas caras de esas empresas
> Ver archivo adjunto 956574
> Ver archivo adjunto 956575
> Ver archivo adjunto 956576
> ...



Es guapa pero se le ha ido la mano con la cirugia, va a parecer una muñeca hinchable a este paso


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (25 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Hay acciones mas caras de esas empresas
> Ver archivo adjunto 956574
> Ver archivo adjunto 956575
> Ver archivo adjunto 956576
> ...



Es guapa pero se le ha ido la mano con la cirugia, va a parecer una muñeca hinchable a este paso


----------



## D_M (25 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Ufff a ver....



Como alternativa, ponerse en corto en algún instrumento Ruso por joder a los comunistas.


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Como alternativa, ponerse en corto en algún instrumento Ruso por joder a los comunistas.



No....hay que comprar empresa rusas que están en descuento..... Yo he aprovechado a comprar bastante


----------



## D_M (25 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> No....hay que comprar empresa rusas que están en descuento..... Yo he aprovechado a comprar bastante



¿Para qué?, ¿para ganar dinero en 20 años cuando ya uno tenga disfunción eréctil y llegue la agenda 2030? 
No, gracias.


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> ¿Para qué?, ¿para ganar dinero en 20 años cuando ya uno tenga disfunción eréctil y llegue la agenda 2030?
> No, gracias.



Yo estoy ya mismo ganando dinero


----------



## D_M (25 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Yo estoy ya mismo ganando dinero



Hasta que no vendes no has ganado nada.


----------



## D_M (25 Feb 2022)

No te gustan los hechos y la realidad, ¿verdad, hijo de pvta?


----------



## D_M (25 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Yo estoy ya mismo ganando dinero



¿Qué planes tienes?, ¿tradear a corto-medio plazo?, ¿tradeas los rebotes? Lo digo porque los rebotes no son lo mismo que subidas sanas, la tendencia general es bajista.

Si vas a largo plazo, te sugiero que eches un vistazo a esto:





__





VIDEO IMPRESCINDIBLE Y BRUTAL para los que os gusta invertir a largo plazo (también conocido como "holdear"). AVISO, EL VIDEO PUEDE CAGAROS EL ALMA.


EL VIDEO PUEDE CAGAROS EL ALMA, SI SOIS FELICES EN VUESTRA MATRIX MEJOR QUE NO LO VEAIS, AVISADOS ESTAIS. Aunque el vídeo habla de bolsa, aplica a las criptomonedas también:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Hasta que no vendes no has ganado nada.



Ya...de momento ahora mismo estoy en verde con LKOD


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Feb 2022)

D_M dijo:


> ¿Qué planes tienes?, ¿tradear a corto-medio plazo?, ¿tradeas los rebotes? Lo digo porque los rebotes no son lo mismo que subidas sanas, la tendencia general es bajista.
> 
> Si vas a largo plazo, te sugiero que eches un vistazo a esto:
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo me dedico a pillar los rebotes para vender los call en empresas rusas y para largo plazo tengo acciones de empresas rusas estratégicas


----------



## D_M (25 Feb 2022)

Deja de soltar mierda, Pablo Gil es un profesional como la copa de un pino. Si dices que ha perdido pasta a raudales, demuestraló porque no me lo creo.

Si te hubieras visto el vídeo, verías que Pablo menciona el DCA, pero pueden pasar décadas hasta que veas beneficios, y muchos aquí no es que busquemos pelotazo fácil, pero tampoco queremos tener ganancias en 20 años cuando ya estemos jodidos de salud y sin poder follar, viajar ni nada.

Paso de explicarte mas, si no quieres ver el vídeo pues que te den por culo, yo lo he encontrado muy útil para ver en perspectiva la realidad de invertir a largo plazo.


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Interesante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YNDX FEB22 25C
YNDX FEB22 30C


----------



## derepen (25 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> YNDX FEB22 25C
> YNDX FEB22 30C



Interesante, casualmente he probado a comprar 1 acción en IG y me sale esta mierda:

IG no acepta órdenes de apertura en este mercado, solo puedes cerrar posiciones. 

¿Usas interactive brokers? ¿Degiro?


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Feb 2022)

derepen dijo:


> Interesante, casualmente he probado a comprar 1 acción en IG y me sale esta mierda:
> 
> IG no acepta órdenes de apertura en este mercado, solo puedes cerrar posiciones.
> 
> ¿Usas interactive brokers? ¿Degiro?



Bufff que raro.....
Utilizo Swissquote


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Feb 2022)

Yo veo que habrá aún más especulación y negocios de lavado.....así que subirá


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Feb 2022)

Yo diría que sobre un 30k-40k


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Feb 2022)

Ni idea.....cambie de usuario de telegram....hace poco cree uno de elusores fiscales


----------



## Paradise_man (25 Feb 2022)

Hecho


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Cormac (26 Feb 2022)

Empresas energéticas, o que tranporten energía. 
Kistos (gas y petróleo) 

Geo Energy Resources compradas en la bolsa de Singapur (minera de carbón indonesio con gran dividendo) 

Golar. Naviera de transporte. 

Gazprom si se va a los infiernos también. 

Hay una minera de carbón ucraniano que opera en Rusia y Ucrania. Si se va a los infiernos, que se va a ir, puede ser una buena oportunidad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Feb 2022)

*A riesgo de ser pesado: Vamos a tener unos 9 meses donde los mas valientes se van a poner las botas. Eso si, vamos a necesitar mucha templanza, cojones de acero, y rayos laser en los ojos para separar el grano de la paja.*


----------



## Un payaso (27 Feb 2022)

Excluyen a Rusia del Swift
Mañana fiesta de nuevo o estará ya descontado?

Enviado desde mi RMX3263 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Albertojosua (27 Feb 2022)

Cuántos guarrens hay en estos sitios, me dais envidia tanta sabiduría.


----------



## 010 (27 Feb 2022)

Paradise_man dijo:


> Yo he comprado a 27$ LKOD por ejemplo....empresa de petróleo, buen dividendo y con perspectiva para recuperarse



¿A traves de que broker lo has comprado? en degiro no dejan desde hace dias


----------



## elzuloqnuncabajaba (27 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *A riesgo de ser pesado: Vamos a tener unos 9 meses donde los mas valientes se van a poner las botas. Eso si, vamos a necesitar mucha templanza, cojones de acero, y rayos laser en los ojos para separar el grano de la paja.*





Te refieres a vender mientras sube fuerte? 


En este caso se corre el riesgo de perder el tren....


----------



## unaburbu (27 Feb 2022)

asiqué dijo:


> Hay acciones mas caras de esas empresas
> Ver archivo adjunto 956574
> Ver archivo adjunto 956575
> Ver archivo adjunto 956576
> ...



Las cara-huelemierda, petardas españordas carruseleras, enmuradas, con hijos y gordas y que buscan un cajero automático lo llevan claro como empiecen a llegar miles de ucranianas jóvenes viudas.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Feb 2022)

elzuloqnuncabajaba dijo:


> Te refieres a vender mientras sube fuerte?
> 
> 
> En este caso se corre el riesgo de perder el tren....



Me refiero a, CON CABEZA Y TRANQUILIDAD, comprar todo lo que caiga por causas momentarias y que de otra forma no habría caido.

Como cuando Marzo del 2020, vamos.


----------



## Paradise_man (27 Feb 2022)

010 dijo:


> ¿A traves de que broker lo has comprado? en degiro no dejan desde hace dias



Swissquote


----------



## Paradise_man (27 Feb 2022)

Un payaso dijo:


> Excluyen a Rusia del Swift
> Mañana fiesta de nuevo o estará ya descontado?
> 
> Enviado desde mi RMX3263 mediante Tapatalk



Fiesta de nuevo con sberbank


----------



## elzuloqnuncabajaba (27 Feb 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Me refiero a, CON CABEZA Y TRANQUILIDAD, comprar todo lo que caiga por causas momentarias y que de otra forma no habría caido.
> 
> Como cuando Marzo del 2020, vamos.




Das por hecho hundimiento mañana?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (28 Feb 2022)

elzuloqnuncabajaba dijo:


> Das por hecho hundimiento mañana?



No me ha dado tiempo a contestar  pero creo que ya lo has visto.

Ya solo me queda Lukoil para entrarle.


----------



## jaimegvr (28 Feb 2022)

Fix Price Group0.552.520.51-2.05-78.85%1.81M05:58:03  Sberbank1.211.640.92-2.85-70.14%17.72M05:58:02  Novatek DRC39.0070.4630.00-85.70-68.72%218.98K05:57:44  MMK DRC2.406.402.40-5.14-68.15%135.76K05:53:22  PhosAgro OAO6.9711.286.01-11.38-62.01%463.34K05:57:57  Magnit DRC3.034.742.00-4.87-61.63%1.02M05:56:39  Globaltrans Inv1.732.851.60-2.17-55.70%200.65K05:53:45  X5 Retail Group5.498.794.40-6.58-54.53%208.49K05:55:55  Polymetal379.69563.40293.20-418.71-52.44%2.65M05:58:02  Lukoil ADR23.6031.0016.77-27.02-53.38%1.34M05:57:56  Norilskiy Nikel ADR11.6015.9010.00-12.40-51.69%1.40M05:57:17  Rosneft DRC2.553.502.55-2.13-45.49%3.40M05:58:07  Gazprom DRC3.103.402.10-2.48-44.43%12.14M05:58:05  Severstal DRC9.6010.095.95-6.41-40.03%91.24K05:56:07  Polyus DRC47.5480.0040.00-30.36-38.97%57.32K05:54:16  Novolipetsk Steel DRC17.4318.3012.70-8.63-33.12%116.42K05:54:35  AFK Sistem DRC3.504.863.49-1.49-29.86%13.84K05:48:28  Amur Minerals1.7251.7501.450-0.618-29.02%20.64M05:57:08  Evraz150.60186.92140.85-54.10-26.43%4.13M05:58:06  Petropavlovsk7.168.886.92-2.33-24.61%20.23M05:58:00  RusHydro ADR0.5000.6100.500-0.129-20.51%27.44K05:01:20  Gazprom Neft ADR20.0020.0017.20-4.30-17.70%6.95K05:56:45


----------



## 010 (28 Feb 2022)

jaimegvr dijo:


> Fix Price Group0.552.520.51-2.05-78.85%1.81M05:58:03Sberbank1.211.640.92-2.85-70.14%17.72M05:58:02Novatek DRC39.0070.4630.00-85.70-68.72%218.98K05:57:44MMK DRC2.406.402.40-5.14-68.15%135.76K05:53:22PhosAgro OAO6.9711.286.01-11.38-62.01%463.34K05:57:57Magnit DRC3.034.742.00-4.87-61.63%1.02M05:56:39Globaltrans Inv1.732.851.60-2.17-55.70%200.65K05:53:45X5 Retail Group5.498.794.40-6.58-54.53%208.49K05:55:55Polymetal379.69563.40293.20-418.71-52.44%2.65M05:58:02Lukoil ADR23.6031.0016.77-27.02-53.38%1.34M05:57:56Norilskiy Nikel ADR11.6015.9010.00-12.40-51.69%1.40M05:57:17Rosneft DRC2.553.502.55-2.13-45.49%3.40M05:58:07Gazprom DRC3.103.402.10-2.48-44.43%12.14M05:58:05Severstal DRC9.6010.095.95-6.41-40.03%91.24K05:56:07Polyus DRC47.5480.0040.00-30.36-38.97%57.32K05:54:16Novolipetsk Steel DRC17.4318.3012.70-8.63-33.12%116.42K05:54:35AFK Sistem DRC3.504.863.49-1.49-29.86%13.84K05:48:28Amur Minerals1.7251.7501.450-0.618-29.02%20.64M05:57:08Evraz150.60186.92140.85-54.10-26.43%4.13M05:58:06Petropavlovsk7.168.886.92-2.33-24.61%20.23M05:58:00RusHydro ADR0.5000.6100.500-0.129-20.51%27.44K05:01:20Gazprom Neft ADR20.0020.0017.20-4.30-17.70%6.95K05:56:45



¿En que broker operais? DeGiro no deja invertir en polymetal desd hoy lunes ni en lukoil desde hace varios dias


----------



## filets (28 Feb 2022)

Me creo las cotizaciones
Pero me gustaria ver los volumenes
Porque NO ME CREO que Putin permita que todas las empresas rusas sean compradas por la JVDIADA NOM


----------

